

Common Misconceptions About Touch - zandi
http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives/2013/03/common-misconceptions-about-touch.php

======
jmole
"You may be surprised to learn that current touchscreens sense only the
geometric center of a user’s contact patch, or its centroid, rather than its
entire area, as shown in Figure 2."

Not true. This depends very much on the API and the capacitive touch IC in
use. The MacBook multi-touch trackpads send out basic shape data (approximated
as an oval).

